# ccr2000 ignition? issue



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ok so my CCR2000 will start on one pull and run fine for about 10 minutes then it will start to act up. It goes and acts like its running out of fuel and start to surge and hunt then it will eventually die. It then won't restart no matter how much you pull the cord. I checked the spark and it will spark about every 3rd revolution of the engine so it seems like an ignition issue. Is this how these modules fail from others experience? I'll have to see if it has the 1 piece or 2 piece module setup tonight. Which aftermarket module works on these? Lowest price place to order it?

Thanks


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Might be your fuel cap is not venting properly. Try with fuel cap loose. MH


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard of both ignition modules that go bad after they get hot and require cooling down before restarting and fuel cap vents not working. Could be either issue. I would think if you are getting some spark it is probably a fuel issue?


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

I had a ccr 2000 that had no spark. I could feel a little juice when I held the wire but she wouldn't light up. Got a Mega Fire ll on ebay for under $20.00 shipped. Started the first pull and never looked back. Get the single wire. That's all you need.
Hope this helps.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

motorhead64 said:


> Might be your fuel cap is not venting properly. Try with fuel cap loose. MH


I checked the cap and it is venting fine.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Shryp said:


> I have heard of both ignition modules that go bad after they get hot and require cooling down before restarting and fuel cap vents not working. Could be either issue. I would think if you are getting some spark it is probably a fuel issue?


Carb should be fine it was replaced 2 years ago and I properly store the unit at the end of the season to prevent stale fuel issues. I'll pull the bowl to check however when I have the red covers off.

It seems like a spark issue since when hot it only sparks ocassionally. When cold it will spark all the time. I ordered a Nova II and it should be in the mail when I get home tonight. Hope that is the issue.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

SJ, I sold a CCR 2000E (38185) a couple weeks ago with a similar issue. Mine would run for 20 - 30 mins and then lose power and die. Not a carb issue, not a fueling issue and not a vent issue. So, that kinda left the ignition component 

The 38185 has 3 magnets on the flywheel and theoretically isn't compatible with the aftermarket modules. Some say they work, some say they don't. The mfr says it's not compatilble. Let us know how you make you.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Installed the Nova II and it ran fine without dying or sputtering out. When I clean up the next snowfall I'll know for sure.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Here are some pictures of the before and after installing on a 38185 model.

I installed the Nova II in a spot where the screw used won't hit any coil wires or the flywheel.

I had to cut the wire from the original module off and splice it into the wire on the Nova II (+) lead which also ran to the coil lead and the kill switch. I thought the supplied wire nut was pretty cheesy so I soldered and heatshrunk the splice.

The other wire from the Nova II (-) goes to a solid engine ground. Pretty simple. Works great on my engine which had a 2 wire Xstar module.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Yeah, let us know after an extended run. Hope it works out !


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Ran it today for over a 1/2 hour in the snow. No problems whatsoever. Think it solved the issue.


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

UPDATE

The module failed after using it the second time in about 5 minutes. So the total run time on module #1 was about 45 minutes till failure. 

Put another one on the machine and #2 lasted less than 2 minutes till it failed. 

So either these things are typical CHINA JUNK or my coil is causing them to fail. I'm not sure if I want to spend $$$ for the new Toro part or try the Mega Fire, they look the same in the pictures I have seen. 

Anyone else with experience on these modules?

Thanks


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

sj701 said:


> Here are some pictures of the before and after installing on a 38185 model.
> 
> I installed the Nova II in a spot where the screw used won't hit any coil wires or the flywheel.
> 
> ...


Must be a kind of generic module. Mine loooked identical to this one. Seems I remember only using one wire though. The one I got was called a Mega Fire ll. Worked fine for me.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

*Ruh roh*



sj701 said:


> UPDATE
> 
> The module failed after using it the second time in about 5 minutes. So the total run time on module #1 was about 45 minutes till failure.


 
SJ, this is the same failure mode others have mentioned...


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

micah68kj said:


> Must be a kind of generic module. Mine loooked identical to this one. Seems I remember only using one wire though. The one I got was called a Mega Fire ll. Worked fine for me.


I talked to the guy I bought the modules from and he told me that he has had more fail than work on the Suzuki/Toros.

I have noticed that the pull start models look to have the 1 wire version and the electric start models have the 2 wire version of the Suzuki module. Maybe the 1 wire is different and lends itself to the aftermarket modules better. 

I'm tempeted to spend another $20 on the Mega Fire II but I'll probably keep a lookout for a parts unit this summer since snow season will end soon.


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

People have said that the problem is due to some units being a 3 magnet system and other units having only 1 magnet (on the flywheel).


----------



## sj701 (Jan 23, 2014)

Just picked up a complete parts unit CCR2000E with a scored piston. 

Let the part swapping commence.


----------

